# Bloodwork recovering from an AAS cycle



## buck1973 (Nov 12, 2017)

I do my share of blood worl on and off cycle.  for that  matter i  do  Bloods  every week  been doing for years  now.
 I have a similar thread on PM  
Thought it may b intrestin  here.
 Wat I have  learned for recovery is For me   PCT is  not the prefered way  and I recover qwicker  on  zero PCT drugs  I have  Results goin through AAS recovery both  ways, for me the qwick way through is  no  PCT drugs.
This is and was talked  about, Ouch that hurts  convinced me to try  zero PCT drugs   as they  did  years ago..
Works for me.


 So I will post  my  last  test result on a  Tren a, NPP, Mast P.  cycle 
 and  Blood results  weekly goin through recovery. 
If theres intrest or  questions 

Below is  22 Weeks on  those compounds...


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 12, 2017)

12 Day Off all AAS


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 12, 2017)

this 1 may read better


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 12, 2017)

Honestly, it's hard to believe. I'm so programed to take all the PCT meds I'm kinda scared to just go cold turkey. But it sure makes life easier.

 This may be a GREAT question to have tabled in front of BIGA on his next round of interview questions?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 13, 2017)

PCT drugs are definitely not needed and in some cases can prolong recovery. They are artificial hormones so in my eyes should only be used at certain times and for specific reasons. Generally I do a pct but I keep it very short and try to set myself up for overall recovery optimally.

Regarding your results I think 12 days is too soon. You mention you get weekly bloodwork so will you do that now? It will be interesting to see where you are in 2, 4 and 6 weeks. Although I see your LH and FSH have bounced back so that is a great sign. Your estradiol is also great but I wonder if you could have a rebound.

Thanks for posting as that is some great and interesting data. It looks like you are recovering very fast. Although I do know many people who went off cold turkey and didn't response like this... quite the opposite. Did you use HCG on cycle?


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 13, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> PCT drugs are definitely not needed and in some cases can prolong recovery. They are artificial hormones so in my eyes should only be used at certain times and for specific reasons. Generally I do a pct but I keep it very short and try to set myself up for overall recovery optimally.
> 
> Regarding your results I think 12 days is too soon. You mention you get weekly bloodwork so will you do that now? It will be interesting to see where you are in 2, 4 and 6 weeks. Although I see your LH and FSH have bounced back so that is a great sign. Your estradiol is also great but I wonder if you could have a rebound.
> 
> Thanks for posting as that is some great and interesting data. It looks like you are recovering very fast. Although I do know many people who went off cold turkey and didn't response like this... quite the opposite. Did you use HCG on cycle?



Yes Sir,
 i will do weekly and have done for years missed a  week   had  cards stolen so online purchases for  my  bloods were impossible.
should have 19 days off   results tommorow 
 I have  not done HCG in a long time 
 i do know wat to  xpect as i  have been this route before i would xpect a longer recovery as i been on  over a  year.
so far i am right on  course with  previous  recoverys.
 I tend to be in  testosterone  range  in about 5-6 weeks  then in  and  out as  weeks pass from there so i think  with  my use,  Low T  should b  xpected.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 13, 2017)

buck1973 said:


> Yes Sir,
> i will do weekly and have done for years missed a  week   had  cards stolen so online purchases for  my  bloods were impossible.
> should have 19 days off   results tommorow
> I have  not done HCG in a long time
> ...



Sounds good. I assume you got bloods for free if you do it every week. I figured you worked in a place where you could do that. You pay for it every week? Every month maybe but every week is dedicated  I haven't done HCG in a while but I should so going to order some soon. Even if your test does that it's still fairly good as I recall you are not young are you? I have a mate who came off after 2 years and 18 months later has very low test and he is only 30. I enjoy blood work threads and yours is very interesting so thanks again.


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 13, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> Sounds good. I assume you got bloods for free if you do it every week. I figured you worked in a place where you could do that. You pay for it every week? Every month maybe but every week is dedicated  I haven't done HCG in a while but I should so going to order some soon. Even if your test does that it's still fairly good as I recall you are not young are you? I have a mate who came off after 2 years and 18 months later has very low test and he is only 30. I enjoy blood work threads and yours is very interesting so thanks again.



See the labs on  my  1st post  there is  a age on there  how ever it  is  not correct  as  i  clicked 1 more off since then...:celebrate:


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 13, 2017)

Just to be clear on this, your saying no HCG is necessary for your tentacles to fire back up? This is regardless of how long your on?


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 13, 2017)

"tenticals" <-------- gotta love the spell check.lol


----------



## lcsulla (Nov 13, 2017)

buck1973 said:


> I do my share of blood worl on and off cycle.  for that  matter i  do  Bloods  every week  been doing for years  now.
> 
> I have a similar thread on PM
> 
> ...





Do you think having two 19Nors will inhibit recovery? Have you ever run just test? And do you have...was the recovery easier? 

I would love to be able to run 19Nors but I always feel it takes forever for me to feel normalish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 13, 2017)

Considering your age that is remarkable. It appears your natural hormones have bounced back in days.


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2017)

Impressive results. It will be interesting to see how high you can get your natural test in the next few months. Do you think you will get it to 264?


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 14, 2017)

here we are 19 days  clean  
 As all can see  and this  is  why I like those short esters  Its  gone  qwick, 12 days off you can see  how  low my test was, Test P.  4.5 days half Life??????
 Also been on  over a  year  with  1  cruze  just on   test P for  10  weeks  about   half way through...
I am on  and have not been on any HCG though out this cycle.
   you guys b the  judge


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2017)

buck1973 said:


> here we are 19 days  clean
> As all can see  and this  is  why I like those short esters  Its  gone  qwick, 12 days off you can see  how  low my test was, Test P.  4.5 days half Life??????
> Also been on  over a  year  with  1  cruze  just on   test P for  10  weeks  about   half way through...
> I am on  and have not been on any HCG though out this cycle.
> you guys b the  judge



Great results. This never happened to me when I came off like this. I felt good for a few weeks then really bad for a few more before slowly recovering. It does show that a pct is not needed.


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 14, 2017)

lcsulla said:


> Do you think having two 19Nors will inhibit recovery? Have you ever run just test? And do you have...was the recovery easier?
> 
> I would love to be able to run 19Nors but I always feel it takes forever for me to feel normalish.
> 
> ...



I have done test only cycles but that was before  i did  any  blood  work.
 my feel is  the  short  esters is the  key.
 test c or  e  with a half life  of 10-14 days  you can see how recovery cant take  place until  drugs have cleared....
I may do daily pins but i think that my trade off wen its recovery time.
 One could do  longer esters  then  change it up  near the  end.


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 21, 2017)

26 Days  clean  just made it into  Non Low T territory accordin to the  range given
Do I believe this is recovered 
Nope.


----------



## lcsulla (Nov 22, 2017)

buck1973 said:


> 26 Days  clean  just made it into  Non Low T territory accordin to the  range given
> 
> Do I believe this is recovered
> 
> Nope.





How are you feeling? My biggest problem coming off is that I get down about stuff. I lose interest in doing thing. When I am on, I am running around trying new things.


----------



## Sully (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve never actually done any form of PCT before. The closest I’ve come to PCT is slowly reducing my dose over the course of a couple weeks. There’s the standard drop off in strength and focus that one gets when they come off, but otherwise I feel fine stopping cold turkey. It’s not something I would advise anyone else to do, though. There is probably still some value in PCT for most people. Everyone is likely to recover at a slightly different rate, just as everyone responds to AAS slightly differently. 

The only way to really know, other than judging by how you feel, is bloodwork. That’s the biggest take away from this thread, for me. More bloodwork = more better info. Be the smarterest that you can be.


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 22, 2017)

lcsulla said:


> How are you feeling? My biggest problem coming off is that I get down about stuff. I lose interest in doing thing. When I am on, I am running around trying new things.



current very good  
 i did have a few  days  kinda  down  but  no real  big  deal.
 My take is i  deal  wit  low T very well.  i do feel  more youthful while on...


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 23, 2017)

Very surprising results but good to see. I have tapered down my dose before and run no pct but no bloodwork. I did feel it took about 8 weeks before I started to feel good again. Your age is what surprises me the most and I also would like to see how high you can get.


----------



## SURGE (Nov 25, 2017)

I may try this myself. For years it's been an unwritten rule to use pct and these results are very eye opening. Thanks for posting.


----------



## buck1973 (Nov 28, 2017)

33 Days OFF


----------



## buck1973 (Dec 6, 2017)

42 Days off


----------



## BigBob (Dec 6, 2017)

buck1973 said:


> 42 Days off



very interesting


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 7, 2017)

buck1973 said:


> 42 Days off



Nice result. How are you feeling? Libido? Energy?


----------



## buck1973 (Dec 8, 2017)

ProFIT said:


> Nice result. How are you feeling? Libido? Energy?



good all the  way  around.
  normal i will say.
  on  cycle  i have  crazy libido 
 i would  say  i  feel  normal  the  normal  desires  and  action  of  what  would b  xpected....


----------



## buck1973 (Dec 23, 2017)

56 Days off all AAS   i missed a  few  days  so this is longer than a week since  last  Blds....


----------



## buck1973 (Dec 30, 2017)

64 Days Off 
 Another IGF-1 baseline
 Started HGH the day of this draw


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 9, 2018)

74 Days Off AAS
 10 Days on HGH   my baseline was   about  125  tested it  3  times


----------



## lcsulla (Jan 9, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> 74 Days Off AAS
> 
> 10 Days on HGH   my baseline was   about  125  tested it  3  times





Do you think your test will get any higher, since you used npp and tren and may have some of it still floating around?


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 11, 2018)

lcsulla said:


> Do you think your test will get any higher, since you used npp and tren and may have some of it still floating around?



I believe everything  has  cleared.
previous tests have  shown  me  my  test  will  yoyo a bit  but  my  feel is  thats  it 
i will prob  be  off   10  more  weeks  at least so  we  shall see...  
I may  screw  around  with  some  clomid  and   see   wat  kinda   raise  i  can   get


----------



## Jim550 (Jan 11, 2018)

pretty amazing how well your test level has recovered


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 26, 2018)

89 Days Off


----------



## woody (Jan 26, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Honestly, it's hard to believe. I'm so programed to take all the PCT meds I'm kinda scared to just go cold turkey. But it sure makes life easier.
> 
> This may be a GREAT question to have tabled in front of BIGA on his next round of interview questions?



why come off test? im in my 30s and cruise on 200-300mg year around. i have friends that are on 400mg a year from some docs...yes i dont know how but they show me


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 8, 2018)

105 Days Off AAS


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 24, 2018)

119 days off
  think i will fire upon Monday.


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 24, 2018)

It's interesting to see how long it took your eGFR to come back up to good level.


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 29, 2018)

31 Days on  1 week on Mast  and .25 anastrozole P/D


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 30, 2018)

It was interesting to see how fast your test recovered but how it stopped in that low range with small ups and downs. Wouldn't you rather go on trt between cycles now? I suppose if you never feel that big low you don't need to. How well can you maintain gains coming off test?


----------



## BigBob (Mar 30, 2018)

Is that Just Mast you added. No Test?


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 3, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> It was interesting to see how fast your test recovered but how it stopped in that low range with small ups and downs. Wouldn't you rather go on trt between cycles now? I suppose if you never feel that big low you don't need to. How well can you maintain gains coming off test?



I will do TRT during the middle of this cycle which will go to august 
I still like to stop and reset.
gains go wish we could keep them all 
If we could at some point we wouldnt go back on.








BigBob said:


> Is that Just Mast you added. No Test?



I am on 350 Test P P/W and 350 Mast P P/W
I will add  NPP and then Tren


----------



## odin (Apr 3, 2018)

Great thread. Only just read through the whole of it. Thanks for posting your results.


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 15, 2018)

42 days on


----------



## buck1973 (May 20, 2018)

4/24/18 Blds


----------



## buck1973 (May 20, 2018)

5/11/18 Blds 
 started Tren on the  20th


----------

